# Anyone use Kilz ceiling paint with stain block



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

I am starting a new job tomorrow. Heavy smokers. Got some nicotine on the ceilings. I typically use regular Kilz. When I was younger I didn't mind the buzz and it always worked well.
Now at 46 I dread the thought of using this conventional Kilz. Hate the buzz, headache and taste it leaves in my mouth for 24 hours. Bin is never an option.

I made a trip to HD to buy the convention Kilz and this Kilz ceiling paint with stain block caught my eye. I picked up two gals. I also picked up the conventional stuff. It's a few bucks cheaper at HD than at my BM store plus I had a nice 20% off coupon to burn.

I am not 100% that I will use it. If I get some good feedback here I will give it a whirl.

HD haters need not respond. I use BM but occasionally a trip to HD is necessary.

Thanks in advance. I love this forum.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Why isn't bin an option? Its the best one for this situation.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I've never had much luck with water based stain blockers except with very light stains and then it took multiple coats. Kilz regular has been my best results stain block.Just use new filters and try to vent the place. Bin has too powerful a smell for me as well.


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

I can't even imaging rolling a 20X15 ceiling with bin. It works but it flat out sucks in every way possible although I don't deny that it is effective. As far as I am concerned it's only good for priming knots or a spot prime over a stain and I works very well in both scenarios. Maybe a bathroom ceiling but a family room and kitchen, I don thinks so.
It will be a great day for me to locate a water based product that actually works to blocks stains. I haven't found one either and I have my doubts about it blocking water stains but I am willing to do a 4X4 section with a four inch roller to see if it will work. I will scoop out a cupful carefully. If it don't work I will put the lid back on or maybe snag a touch from the other gallon and return them both for my refund. It's the only way to test it.


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

Sometimes with heavy smokers not even BIN will do the trick for nicotine. If you wash the entire ceiling first you should be ok. If you plan on just running a pole sander over it first you may have to top coat the BIN with flat oil. I prefer the smell of BIN over the stench of a heavy smokers house anyway. Open some windows, run a fan and wear a mask. Enjoy.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

My personal favorite is Zinssers oderless oil-base stain blocker.:yes:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Drape, cover, drop, and spray. By the time you flush the pump it will be ready for the top coat. Spray and backroll flat ceiling paint and collect your money.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

mudbone said:


> My personal favorite is Zinssers oderless oil-base stain blocker.:yes:


I hear ya for us it's Kilz odorless oil discovered it last winter panting this college dorm apartment reaked with every stain you can think of. Ceilings (see photo ) nicotine big time. Is our go to odorless , we have tried them all and this one has less odor and stain blocked the best for us. I saw recently that kilz has a new latex stain block for $33 a gallon called kilz max ... How that works not sure .


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Has anyone tried the new BIN Advanced?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

lifetime of smokers in this rental....1 coat Coverstain....1 coat flat white. no washing at all.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I know the alkyd Kilz would do the trick and that's what I'd go with because I know that.

I think Binz smells good.

ain't no reason in the world to clean or scrub smoke stains.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Oden said:


> I know the alkyd Kilz would do the trick and that's what I'd go with because I know that.
> 
> I think Binz smells good.
> 
> *ain't no reason in the world to clean or scrub smoke stains*.




must be an industry leader thing


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I will take the gone in 15 minutes booze smell of BIN over what they call low odor oil primer any day of the week. Plus, BIN is nowhere near as bad for you, and it recoats faster. I never understood why people think it is tough to use...so weird.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Toolnut said:


> Has anyone tried the new BIN Advanced?


Yup. Just did. Used on an old super dirty glossy alkyd kitchen. Cleaned with Krud Kutter, sanded trim and primed. Passed the fingernail test next day. Pruned over Sharpie black marker with one coat and one topcoat. Had some red marker or some type of stains that didn't cover after 2 coats. Brushed on kinda ropey but dried pretty tight film. Looked pretty good. Haven't sprayed it yet.


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

I used the Kilz ceiling paint with stain blocker today. Water based and it worked. Believe it or not it worked. I have the pictures to prove it and the check to cash.


----------



## PaintPerfect (Sep 19, 2013)

Ole34 said:


> lifetime of smokers in this rental....1 coat Coverstain....1 coat flat white. no washing at all.
> 
> http://s614.photobucket.com/user/bradford1975/media/smokedamage.jpg.html
> 
> http://s614.photobucket.com/user/bradford1975/media/smoke2.jpg.html


We use either the Zinsser oil cover stain or the odorless almost exclusively for stain blocking. Kilz turned yellow for us on too many jobs back a ways, but Zinsser seems to work great every time. I really like their 123 for bonding too, but I have yet to find a latex that works on nicotine or most other stains...


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

PaintPerfect said:


> We use either the Zinsser oil cover stain or the odorless almost exclusively for stain blocking. Kilz turned yellow for us on too many jobs back a ways, but Zinsser seems to work great every time. I really like their 123 for bonding too, but I have yet to find a latex that works on nicotine or most other stains...


Well I just suggested one that worked great for me. I could care less if your willing to try it. I am just passing along good information. Sure made my work easier not having to tolerate that lousy smell and crappy buzz/headache.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Must be hit or miss with the KILZ water-based.
We tried on 2 different projects which had water stains and after 3 coats it still bled.
I didn't like the slight sheen it had either.
The leftover paint has been relegated to rental use and closets.

BIN is awesome.
Cover Stain Oil is awesome.
1-2-3 is good in certain applications.

Why do I keep trying these other gimmicks.....


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

I love bin on water stains and knots but if you think I am going to paint textured ceilings with that sloppy sh!t. I don't think I would use this over a water stain either but I will use it again on a clean new ceiling and a nicotine ceiling. 
I also noticed a sheen and we liked it.


----------



## enfyre (Nov 9, 2013)

I had a job come up to repaint 1200Sq ft textured ceiling. The ceiling was heavily stained with nicotine to the point that it was more yellow then white.

I sprayed Kilz stain blocker and it bled through but it also sealed the stain in after it dried, because the next pass over there was no more bleed.
After a finish coat of paint over top of the 2 prime coats it was perfect white.

I let the job sit for a week to be sure(nobody lived there and there wasnt a rush) and it was fine, no bleed.


----------

